# Walther Interarms PPK/S .380 paper weight



## bojangles5169

I have bought and sold a lot of guns during my 70 years. I just bought the subject pistol off of Gunbroker - pistol looks new - noticed the rear sight had been driven far over to the right - not a good sign. I tried Federal FMJ and Hydra Shock - neither would chamber a round from a full mag. After 5 min. of racking the slide the 1st round went in and shot the full mag with no hangs. Then the right shooting thing. at 15 yds it would shoot approx. 1 foot to the right and no pattern whatsoever off a rest. When I buy a gun, shoot it and don't like it I sell it immediately. I will not lie like the guy that sold it to me so I know at minimum it needs a ramp rework and polish. You can actually see the miss match by just looking. I don't know what can be done about a "right wing" pistol although that's my political opinion. Seems the bbl would almost need to be re positioned. I am on the waiting list with Ten-Ring in SA for accurizing my S&W Mod 57 .41 mag that ain't bad right now. I'll call him next week and see what he says about my Walther.
Has anyone else experienced these problems? I like the size and weight for CC and the Walther reputation is great - from some research from internet commandos I stayed away from the new S&W PPK/S - may have been a mistake?? Till I get this resolved I'll keep carrying my 1911 or Mod 57 (both boat anchors) or my Seecamp .32 pocket pistol.

This ain't my first rodeo but I'd like some feedback.

Thanks, bojangles5169


----------



## DJ Niner

Sounds like the previous owner might have had a problem applying the fundamentals of shooting, and rather than correcting HIS problem, decided to try to fix it by moving the sights. In fairness, the long/heavy DA pull causes a lot of folks problems when shooting this pistol, so off-centered sights are fairly common on these guns, IMO.

For you, if it's shooting right, and the rear sight is offset to the right side of the slide, then all you have to do is move the sight back to the left and whatever group you have should be better centered.

In my experience, .380 caliber guns are VERY ammo-sensitive, both for accuracy and functioning. This basic design pre-dated the Hydra-shock (and indeed, most hollowpoints) by several decades, so I personally wouldn't depend on it to function well with modern JHPs. The FMJs are another thing altogether; a current-manufactured pistol should run with most ANY round-nose jacketed bullet, IMO, but going back to my personal experience with this model, that wasn't the case with the one I owned, either. It ran fine with some FMJ loads, and not well at all with others, so I'd recommend trying some different ammo before passing final judgement on functioning. Even so, mine shot quite well with one load that it didn't like, functioning-wise, but functioned well with another load that shot groups twice as large as the first load (both shot off a rest). One of the reasons I didn't mind selling it.

One more note on the one I owned; it absolutely HAD to be kept relatively clean and lubed. Once ready to fire, I would get about 3-4 mags out of it reliably, then I'd start getting failure-to-chamber stoppages, which could be fixed by a quick cleaning of the chamber. Once swabbed-out and re-lubed, it would be ready for another 3-4 mags before problems began again. I simply could not get more than 3 mags out of it reliably without cleaning the chamber; it seemed to be related to powder granules building-up and interfering with chambering.

I sold mine after describing the difficulties to another shooter, who decided he was up to the challenge of fixing it. I asked him about it at the next annual gun show, but he quickly changed the subject, so I think he had the same troubles as I.


----------



## bojangles5169

Thanks for the personal info. I always get mixed up on which way to move a rear sight. In this case, if the pistol is shooting to the right you would move the rear sight to the right to correct - Am I wrong on this simple subject? Anyway you have burst my baloon. I won't put up with a gun that's not reliable. It sounds like it takes almost as much cleaning as my bench rest Creedmore. I won't sell it like it is - that's just wrong. I'll have a pistolsmith look at it and economically as possible fix so it will load, shoot and then dump it at a loss. I have carried a limited edition Chip McCormick Colt Officers in hard chrome (500 made years ago) - it's as accurate as I am and very reliable with my cast reloads. My S&W Mod 57 .41 mag is heavy to carry but you hit what you aim at and I just shot some reloads through it that I did in '92. I love trading guns (the ones that aren't "keepers") and make a buck or two once in a while but sure got snake bit on this one. Perfect example why you should stick with what you know. I've had more 1911s than I can count. Some good and the others got sold. Also, my philosiphy is "never own an ugly gun".


----------



## bojangles5169

Oh, just a ps. 2 guns that will hurt you (at least they did me). Glock .357 Sig (sold after 1 clip - ugly too) & Seecamp .380 (for sale now). Too much power for the weight of the gun. I still carry and like my Seecamp .32. It's a belly gun and that's all it is.


----------



## DJ Niner

Primary rule for adjusting REAR sights -- always move the site the same direction you wish to move the shot group on target. Group is to the right, need to move it left, move rear sight to left.

If moving FRONT sight (like dovetailed front sights on SIGs and some 1911s), move sight in OPPOSITE direction you want to move the group.


...and despite knowing this for 40+ years, I still move one the wrong direction every now and then.


----------



## DJ Niner

bojangles5169 said:


> Oh, just a ps. 2 guns that will hurt you (at least they did me). Glock .357 Sig (sold after 1 clip - ugly too) & Seecamp .380 (for sale now). Too much power for the weight of the gun. I still carry and like my Seecamp .32. It's a belly gun and that's all it is.


I forgot until you mentioned "hurt"; the Walther PP-series guns are among the few that can and will "slide-bite" me. That was the final nail in its coffin.

I hear you on the .357 SIG; I really wanted to like it, but couldn't get over the price of the ammo, so I sold mine. Little did I know I'd be paying dang near that much for 9mm just a few years later.

Glocks ugly? WTF! Reliable functioning, great accuracy and easy parts replacement/upgrade at home, give Glocks a beauty all their own. And if you scratch a Glock, well, most folks don't care, so they get used regularly, unlike some "safe queens" that never see a holster or a multi-day pistol class (just a general observation, not referring to your guns).

Plus, you can always smear a little lipstick on that pig if you want...


----------



## bojangles5169

I see the lipstick. nice. They have to be good or so many police depts wouldn't use them. I bought mine with a slide similar to that plus a bunch of extras from that Glock outfit in CA - wound up spending close to $900. I think I may have liked it if I would have chosen another caliber. There's an old addage I keep remembering, "beware the man with only one gun, he probably knows how to use it". I have smaller boney hands so the bite of the PPK/S isn't really a problem. I emailed Alex with Ten-Ring Precision and unloaded all the problems my PPK/S has. He wrote back and said "I can fix all of that". Yeah, I got to thinking about that rear sight movement and said "duh" to myself. That won't help the grouping or feed though. I'll call Alex next week and visit with him and decide to do an el cheapo fix or have him do the whole 9 yds., then sell it or keep it. I like to reload, not as pricy and for cannons like my .41 mag I usually load on the low side unless accuracy becomes a problem. Like my 1911 custom Officers and the S&W 57 .41, they are heavy to carry but I trust them both completely and you hit what you aim at. When I get to my office, they go in my desk drawer anyway. I need to quit looking for a better mouse trap. And yes, I probably have way too many safe queens, engraved, mastodon grips, etc.
Thanks for your responses. They were informative and a great read.


----------



## Lonestar3

I bought a second hand Interarms PPK/S. Totally unreliable. It would not get thru a mag without some kind of FTF. The recoil would even move the safety to the on position. It was also a painful experience to shoot. The short beavertail would jam into the bone at the base of my thumb, not to mention slide bite. But I did like it for accuracy and it was a good carry size so after I got rid of it I got a new S&W model. Its not a great gun either but it is reliable and accurate. It has the longer beavertail which helps a lot but it is snappy too. I carry it when I wear light clothing because it conceals well and its very reliable. I dont take it to the range much though because I like having two hands that work.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Lonestar3 said:


> ...I dont take it to the range much though because I like having two hands that work.


So tell me: Can you hit anything with it?


----------



## desertman

Lonestar3:


> "I bought a second hand Interarms PPK/S. Totally unreliable. It would not get thru a mag without some kind of FTF."


I have an Interarms PPK/S the problem with mine was the recoil spring only lasted for about 500 rounds, it functioned great until it stared approaching that mark and a new spring solved the problem. The biggest issue with mine was the 17 lb. trigger pull in double action, in my opinion the worst of all the DA/SA semi auto's on the market. I bought mine in '82 now there are more choices on the market and the PPK/S would not be one of them.


----------



## cedarhill

I have a S&W PPK/S and it too is accurate but after 3 mags it leaves the web of my hand hurting. I only carry it sometimes as I prefer my Glock 26.
J


----------



## flugzeug

Because the bullets are so erratic and it shoost primarily to the right, you may need to have the barrel re-crowned. 

Your story is bad, but this should make you feel better. The last firearm I purchased off Gunbroker, the seller described it as "Immaculate". I even talked to him personally on the phone before placing my bid and he told me I would find it almost impossible to tell the difference between his gun and a brand new one.
When it arrived at my LGS/FFL, it was covered with black magic marker to conceal the wear. It was so sloppy, my dealer said no less than 1,000 rds down the pipe.


----------

